# Sleeping from an incline to flat on backs... Did I mess up?



## auntcarrie

So today is the first day of daycare for the babies. I called to check on them, and sure enough they are having a hard time sleeping flat on their backs in the cribs. They only slept in the bouncy seats.

I had every intention of weaning them off the reclining bassinets over the past month, but the older girls have been home sick so often (each had 2 ear infections, they were both home a whole week, then each individually for another 3 days - I got nothing done! But was glad I was still out on maternity leave for the sick time) I didn't have time or energy.

Looks like I'll be biting the bullet and putting them down tonight in the pack'n'plays, flat on their backs. I'm hoping this will assist in the transition and within a few days they'll be used to it...? Has anyone else done this? I'd love to know how long it takes for them to get used to it. We've been so blissfully happy with the babies sleeping so well at night. Now, it appears, we have to pay.


----------



## mamato2more

Some babies just wont sleep on their backs. I know that they say it's best, but I think that forcing a child to sleep a certain way when he doesn't like it, and doesn't sleep well, well, it just goes against my mama gut..Some of mine have been side, back and belly sleepers..Both the twins are belly..to this day..they sleep on their bellies..They wont sleep any other way, and never have..


----------



## chetnaz

I agree with mamato2more. My two slept in their vibrating bouncy chairs until they were about 2.5 months or so, so it was a nightmare when I finally decided it was time to put them in their cot. I think not only were they not used to sleeping flat on their backs, but they went from being all snuggly in their chair, to this massive cot. So i put them on a flat pillow so they werent completely flat (not just their heads on pillow - it was upper half of body on the pillow) and that seemed to help. They are used to sleeping on a pillow now and I've had no problems. It may not be the recommended thing, but as they are in the same room as me and are always checked on, i didnt think it was a wrong thing to do. I guess what im trying to say is that you gotta do what works for you. good luck.


----------



## auntcarrie

I agree, they'd be happy in an incline for a while longer - but at daycare it is a rule that the kids sleep in their cribs. They are letting them sleep in the bouncy chairs for now, but I know the Director won't allow it for very long. 

I figure doing it at home too would hopefully assist in the transition, but it could be painful. We will probably use sleep positioners (the breathable ones) so they feel a little snugger, and maybe the small wedge pillows under the mattress if we have to... but that won't help for daycare until they are used to the back thing. Poor things!


----------



## apple84

My son always preferred side sleeping and my doctor said it was ok.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi AC - can't believe your maternity leave is over already!!! Bittersweet for you I'll bet? 

For what it's worth, I've always had tummy sleepers, and I never really tried to enforce back sleeping. Even my preemie was kept prone in hospital because it was deemed better for her respiration, lung development and oxygen levels and I carried on at home. 

When they're really tiny I sometimes 'prop' them on their sides and wedge them with rolled up blankets - would the nursery not cooperate and go along with that as a compromise? Current thinking now favours tummy sleeping because it is not thought to increase the risk of SIDS anymore in babies not already predisposed - after all that! Is there no flexibility at daycare? Surely they should be flexible around you and your family, not the other way around. Hope I don't seem too harsh here - really just trying to help (ignore me if I'm not helping in the slightest lol)

As for night time, I'd personally do wht you have always done. Let them deal with the babies being a little unsettled. They will get used to back sleeping, and probably adapt to that for day time naps much easier than they would at night? Just a thought hun, of course you know your bubbas better than I ;) xxx


----------



## auntcarrie

Hi Lizzie - yes, bittersweet it is. I had a minor meltdown in the car on the way to work yesterday but it wasn't the major breakdown I had the first time around. The babies moved into the older girl's slots at school in the infant room, just as the older girls moved up to the toddler room. So we know the teachers & know they are well taken care of. It was still hard though. Mia couldn't take her eyes off me last night, that made me cry too... It'll be a little adjustment.

Anyway Mia slept on her back in her pack'n'play all night last night! Hopefully this is the start of something good. Poor Lauren has a cold and was very congested and coughing, so we kept her reclined which I am hoping helped. So, if we get one transitioned to her back this week, I'll be happy. Lauren might be a little more difficult as she is not as sound a sleeper as her sister is. We'll see!

I probably won't try belly sleeping, until they can roll over themselves... just too nervous, but we are using sleep positioners which I guess are now a no-no. Amazing how things can change year to year. We used them for the older girls no problem. 

Thanks to you all for the advice. Appreciate it!


----------

